# Vera Bradley



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi, I've noticed some posts here where people mention using Vera Bradley bags as cases for their Kindles. I was wondering if there is a particular style that is best suited for the K2 with an Amazon or Oberon cover.  (I ordered my K2, which should arrive any day, with an Amazon cover but if I could only decide which Oberon to buy I would probably return the Amazon cover.  Yesterday I nearly decided on Forest in Green - but today I don't know!!!!!)

There is a VB sale going on and even with the shipping some of the pattern options are nice and the prices are reasonably.  A Borsa Bella case is an alternative but right now none of the fabrics wow me (and I am not interested in having a case customized).

For example, I see several different styles and sizes of VB cosmetic bags. If I go down this route, I'd like to find a style that fits the K2 the best, so that it looks like a "real" Kindle case.

Thanks!  Ellen


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I use a couple of Vera Bradley bags to protect my Kindle. I have Kindle 1. It fits snugly in the Purse Cosmetic, which I put in my Lola purse. If I have a lot of stuff I want to carry, I use my Bowler purse, and the Kindle goes into the zippered interior pocket. I don't know how the Kindle 2 would fit as it is a little larger.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

nelle said:


> Hi, I've noticed some posts here where people mention using Vera Bradley bags as cases for their Kindles. I was wondering if there is a particular style that is best suited for the K2 with an Amazon or Oberon cover. (I ordered my K2, which should arrive any day, with an Amazon cover but if I could only decide which Oberon to buy I would probably return the Amazon cover. Yesterday I nearly decided on Forest in Green - but today I don't know!!!!!)
> 
> There is a VB sale going on and even with the shipping some of the pattern options are nice and the prices are reasonably. A Borsa Bella case is an alternative but right now none of the fabrics wow me (and I am not interested in having a case customized).
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're looking for a case that will fit the Kindle snugly & then (maybe) fit inside a larger handbag? The Kindle cover will be a little over 8" x 6" and it'd help to have one that zips all the way across, if that makes sense (if the zipper is much shorter than the side or top of the bag - or I should say shorter than the side of top of the Kindle cover - it's going to be tough to maneuver the cover into the bag). Looking at the measurements on the website it looks like the Medium Bow Cosmetic bag would work pretty well. The Mini Hipster is REALLY close, but not quite (I've tried that one in the store).

To be honest, I'd bought a Light Wedge case for my Kindle in cover - it fits great, but I found it was more trouble than it was worth (for me) so I'm back to just putting the Oberon in my purse naked. It seems to hold up just fine in there.

I just went round 3 on the Vera sale site - got a laptop case the first time around, round 2 was 3 handbags that the Kindle will also fit into, & I was sorry I didn't get more than one "Lola", but waited to get my order before I potentially got a second Lola to check the fit - it came today & Lola fit the Kindle plus my other stuff well, so I ordered it in a second pattern today - down to $15 from $63 is such a great deal! I also got 4 belts today (reversible, $5 each - can't beat that with a stick!). Can't put a lot of extra stuff in the Lola, but that's a good thing - I have a tendency to expand to fill the available space in a purse, so it's best for me not to have too much room in there. I'd also gotten the Hipster that's marked down to $20 and a Small Tic-Tac bag that came today, pretty well covered my colors bases and they were all really good buys, and my Oberon Kindle 1 case fits in them all just fine with my wallet, phone, etc. More info than you asked for (sorry!) but for anyone else shopping the Vera online sale & wondering about handbags & what will fit...there's 3 choices that'll work (not the only ones, of course).


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Love our Vera!!  I have a KK in an Oberon cover and I'm like MonaSW.  If I'm only taking my cell phone, keys, and other small items.... MaKK goes in my Lola bag.  If I'm taking along my billfold etc..... then I use my Bowler.  Actually, Lola is called the mini Bowler.  They are both great bags - very well made!  And, I actually bought the Vera large backpack for times when I'm going somewhere for a longer trip..... or need to take even more things with me.  You just can't have too much Vera -  I say as one of the Kindle Enablers.....


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Vera bags are really pretty!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Vera bags are really pretty!


And machine washable!


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I was in a store today that carries Vera Bradley and noticed an interesting design - but I don't have my Oberon cover yet to check it out. It's a lunch tote with a velcro top (and a short strap at the top). There was a pocket inside, besides the main area. It would be great if it worked since the pocket could hold the adapter.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I have that lunch bag, and yes my classic Kindle in the Oberon cover fits.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have the Cargo Sling and it is my favorite bag ever.  But I noticed they are all $35 down from $90 on Vera's site.  I am afraid she is discontinuing it so I ordered another.  I prefer a shoulder strap and the bag also has great pockets on the outside...it is perfect for me.  I love the look and functionality of the Bowler but I don't think I would like those handles.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

For the Kindle 2 with an Oberon cover, would I get the medium or large cosmetic bag?

Vicki


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

My favorite Vera Bradley bag for my Kindle (1 or 2 in a cover) is the Hipster (not the mini-Hipster!).  I use it as a travel bag or just as a dedicated bag for my Kindle to take to the pool or the beach.  It's not really big enough to be a purse, not for me anyway.  I guess you could carry some credit cards and cash in the front zippered pocket, but not everything I need in a purse like wallet, glass case, etc. etc.  That's why I call it a travel bag.  It will fit the Kindle in a cover , a USB cord, charger and a booklight.  I like that the strap is wide and is long enough to wear cross-body.  I own several in different discontinued patterns that sold for only $20.00 on the Vera Bradley site.

If I just want to throw my Kindle (in the cover) in my larger purses, I use the large zippered cosmetic.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I went on the Vera Bradley sight and looked at the kennsington discontinued pattern. I am partial to earthy tones. I started looking for the large cosmetic bag to put my K2 with my Oberon cover in to protect the cover in my purse. Next I thought... I need a bag to match the cosmetic bag so I can put the the K2 with the Oberon cover in the cosmetic bag in a bag! Then of course I needed the ID wallet so everyone would know it is mine.... Well $100+ later I placed my order. Funny thing is all I really wanted was the hipster for $20, but it wasn't available in that pattern, lol!! 

Vicki


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Vicki, thanks for the warning.  I will stay away from the site.  LOL.  
deb


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

For those of you like myself that do not live near a store that sells Vera Bradley bags they are now being sold on QVC.
I do a lot of shopping via QVC because of living in a very rural area. For most things if Wal-Mart doesn't have it you will either have to order it by mail, computer of home shopping networks. Needless to say I do a LOT of computer and home shopping network shopping here from the farm.

Check out the VB bags on QVC they a had a show a couple of days ago so I know some of the styles are probably sold out.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Another good source for Vera Bradley bags if you don't live near a store like me..... is eBay.  I fell in love with the discontinued Botanica and found two Bowlers, a couple of Lolas and a backpack..... all brand new with tags for less $$ than the Bowler and Lola were going to cost me on sale at ebags (you couldn't buy Botanica on the Vera site any longer).  I use these bags all the time and they are great for my Kindle in my Oberon cover.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

vlapinta said:


> I went on the Vera Bradley sight and looked at the kennsington discontinued pattern. I am partial to earthy tones. I started looking for the large cosmetic bag to put my K2 with my Oberon cover in to protect the cover in my purse. Next I thought... I need a bag to match the cosmetic bag so I can put the the K2 with the Oberon cover in the cosmetic bag in a bag! Then of course I needed the ID wallet so everyone would know it is mine.... Well $100+ later I placed my order. Funny thing is all I really wanted was the hipster for $20, but it wasn't available in that pattern, lol!!
> 
> Vicki


I love the Kensington pattern too and have several pieces. It seems to go with everything. Even has a touch of purple in it for my purple ROH cover.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> My favorite Vera Bradley bag for my Kindle (1 or 2 in a cover) is the Hipster (not the mini-Hipster!). I use it as a travel bag or just as a dedicated bag for my Kindle to take to the pool or the beach. It's not really big enough to be a purse, not for me anyway. I guess you could carry some credit cards and cash in the front zippered pocket, but not everything I need in a purse like wallet, glass case, etc. etc. That's why I call it a travel bag. It will fit the Kindle in a cover , a USB cord, charger and a booklight. I like that the strap is wide and is long enough to wear cross-body. I own several in different discontinued patterns that sold for only $20.00 on the Vera Bradley site.
> 
> If I just want to throw my Kindle (in the cover) in my larger purses, I use the large zippered cosmetic.


I guess it depends on the type of wallet you carry - I just picked up a hipster (the $20 one on sale on the site) & it fits my Kindle 1 (in Oberon) plus my wallet, checkbook, cell phone, glasses case, just fine. I think the only color they still have in that one is the red (Mesa Red, which happens to be the one I got). The newer Hipster is on sale too, but only in the Riviera Blue, for $25.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I guess it depends on the type of wallet you carry - I just picked up a hipster (the $20 one on sale on the site) & it fits my Kindle 1 (in Oberon) plus my wallet, checkbook, cell phone, glasses case, just fine. I think the only color they still have in that one is the red (Mesa Red, which happens to be the one I got). The newer Hipster is on sale too, but only in the Riviera Blue, for $25.


Wow, really? Mine seems so overstuffed when I try to do that. I can slip my cell phone in the outside front pocket along with my driver's license, credit card and some cash but I guess I must have a pretty bulky wallet.

Well, anyway, I'm glad you're enjoying your Hipster!

P.S. I bought one of the Mesa Red ones also and probably the last Botanica to give as a gift. They just arrived yesterday. Wasn't sure I'd like the Mesa Red, but I really do.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello - my name is Laura and I am a Vera Bradley addict.....  I have owned VB products since the late 80's.  The first thing I owned was a paperback book cover.    I confess I am going to the Outlet sale to hunt down more Botanica and Riviera Blue.  I recently bought the Mailbag - which is a larger version of the Lindsey bag.  I have also been seen skulking around the local TJMaxx looking for VB mechandise.

I had a few bones to pick with VB - everytime I fall totally in love with a pattern - she discontinues it.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

CoolMom1960 said:


> I had a few bones to pick with VB - everytime I fall totally in love with a pattern - she discontinues it.


I love Kensington - and fell in love with it after it was discontinued. Sigh.

Before you folks introduced me to Vera Bradley, I had only ever carried black leather purses.  You've broadened my horizons.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> I love Kensington - and fell in love with it after it was discontinued. Sigh.
> 
> Before you folks introduced me to Vera Bradley, I had only ever carried black leather purses.  You've broadened my horizons.


Congrats! Soon you will have a Vera for each season.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I bought some Kensington bags around Christmas that were on sale that I really like.  I got a card this month that I could get $20 off a purchase at a store for my birthday this month.  I have an Oberon purple butterfly cover so I went to the store yesterday to get something in Purple Punch.  I wanted the cargo sling but discovered that style is being discontinued.  I had my K2 with me and stood in the store putting it in several different bags to see what I wanted.  I decided on a mailbag.  I go dancing and my Kindle and dance shoes fit in that bag and it is not too big.  I also got a wristlet and they were giving a small cosmetic bag if you spent over $75.  So for a little over $80 I got 3 pieces.   They are really pretty.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Wow, really? Mine seems so overstuffed when I try to do that. I can slip my cell phone in the outside front pocket along with my driver's license, credit card and some cash but I guess I must have a pretty bulky wallet.
> 
> Well, anyway, I'm glad you're enjoying your Hipster!
> 
> P.S. I bought one of the Mesa Red ones also and probably the last Botanica to give as a gift. They just arrived yesterday. Wasn't sure I'd like the Mesa Red, but I really do.


I like the Mesa Red a lot too - have a great shiny red Liz Claiborne bag that I love but it's more of a "winter" bag. Used my Lola bag (Botanica) for the first time today and liked it once I got used to not having a shoulder strap (it's been years & years since I carried an everyday bag that doesn't have one!)

I do use a pretty slim wallet - picked up a Lodis wallet on eBay a couple of years ago and I SO love that wallet - highly recommended - they're ridiculously pricey new (hence the gently used one on eBay for me) - but it'll be years & years before I need a new one. It's very much like this one: http://www.lodis.com/leather/shop-womens/shop-by-style/framed-wallets/lily-primadonna-clutch/4903
Mine is smooth red leather - and I didn't pay nearly that much!  Holds a LOT of stuff but is only a little bigger than a checkbook. So yeah, the type of wallet probably does make a difference.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I like the Mesa Red a lot too - have a great shiny red Liz Claiborne bag that I love but it's more of a "winter" bag. Used my Lola bag (Botanica) for the first time today and liked it once I got used to not having a shoulder strap (it's been years & years since I carried an everyday bag that doesn't have one!)
> 
> I do use a pretty slim wallet - picked up a Lodis wallet on eBay a couple of years ago and I SO love that wallet - highly recommended - they're ridiculously pricey new (hence the gently used one on eBay for me) - but it'll be years & years before I need a new one. It's very much like this one: http://www.lodis.com/leather/shop-womens/shop-by-style/framed-wallets/lily-primadonna-clutch/4903
> Mine is smooth red leather - and I didn't pay nearly that much!  Holds a LOT of stuff but is only a little bigger than a checkbook. So yeah, the type of wallet probably does make a difference.


LOL. Oh, my goodness, I can't believe we're talking about getting a certain wallet to fit in a special bag to hold our Kindles! We really are out of control, aren't we? Off to look at them now. 

Edit: after shopping...saw the Lodis wallet. I love that one in Lilac! But you are right, way to pricey for a wallet. Checked out eBay and the lowest ones are still pretty high in price. No 'gently used' ones right now. But they are gorgeous!


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

Still searching for a Kennsington hipster!

Vicki


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

vlapinta said:


> Still searching for a Kennsington hipster!
> 
> Vicki


Me too. Haven't been able to find one. Let me know if you do.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> LOL. Oh, my goodness, I can't believe we're talking about getting a certain wallet to fit in a special bag to hold our Kindles! We really are out of control, aren't we? Off to look at them now.
> 
> Edit: after shopping...saw the Lodis wallet. I love that one in Lilac! But you are right, way to pricey for a wallet. Checked out eBay and the lowest ones are still pretty high in price. No 'gently used' ones right now. But they are gorgeous!


I'd seen my daughters' wallet & fell in love with it - hers is actually more of a hard case (and I tried one like it from Target for about $12, but it just didn't hold all the stuff I carry around in my wallet). So I did a saved search & kept an eye on them until I found the one I have, think it was about $40 with shipping, which is still a lot for me to pay for a wallet (I'm cheap at heart), but like I said I'll use this for years & years. In my case it just happens to work well with the Hipster bag - I can see that a smaller but "fatter" wallet would be a problem since the bag's only what, 1.5" thick? I'm just lucky what I already have works!

I do highly recommend the wallet style though - even if it isn't a Lodis, I'm seeing some similar ones in stores now - for anyone in the market for a replacement wallet! And keep an eye on eBay! (I remember one that I wanted SO bad, it had a white background with red poppies on it - but I ended up winning my red one before the other auction ended.)


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I do highly recommend the wallet style though - even if it isn't a Lodis, I'm seeing some similar ones in stores now - for anyone in the market for a replacement wallet! And keep an eye on eBay! (I remember one that I wanted SO bad, it had a white background with red poppies on it - but I ended up winning my red one before the other auction ended.)


I was in Claire's accessory store a few weeks ago with my thirteen year old daughter, and remember seeing a similar style wallet there. I am sure it is reasonably priced, as most of the prices in that store are reasonable.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

DD said:


> Me too. Haven't been able to find one. Let me know if you do.


I don't recall seeing the Kensington pattern in the Hipster. I know it was in the mini....


----------

